# Vodaphone/Mobinile



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how you can get them to stop selling on my number?
I am fed up receiving texts and more so the ones that come in the middle of the night. I have contacted them and they say they have deactivated it but the texts still keep coming. Burger King has just sent me a text with their new offer... I do not eat burgers. I also get a slimming club texting... maybe they are in cahoots with burger king.. you fatten them and I will slim them

Maiden


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

BTW: it is Vodafone and Mobinil

I had the same problem and I have asked them to sent me only messages in English, not any Arabic sms. It has reduced/stopped, I don't know if that is the solution, but worth a try.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> BTW: it is Vodafone and Mobinil
> 
> I had the same problem and I have asked them to sent me only messages in English, not any Arabic sms. It has reduced/stopped, I don't know if that is the solution, but worth a try.



Hi 

It's both and they send me it in Arabic then in English...

maiden


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

It is strange to see that you receive ads on your mobile. I did not receive these kind of messages except rarely (I used to use Vodafone).
Actually when I came to the states, I suffered from that problem that I had to disable the text messaging forever and guess what, they are calling me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ASAMY said:


> It is strange to see that you receive ads on your mobile. I did not receive these kind of messages except rarely (I used to use Vodafone).
> Actually when I came to the states, I suffered from that problem that I had to disable the text messaging forever and guess what, they are calling me




I don't know what is strange about it... everyone I know receives pest messages and that is one of the reasons that I never give my mobile number to a store.. virgin are great ones for sending texts messages. I have a friend who gets sent a prayer ever day despite telling them to stop and despite vodaphone displaying signs that they will not pass your number on to anyone else, they told her she is getting them because she is a premium customer.. she is pay as you go and feels because it's prayers (they are unaware that she knows its prayers) she can't kick up too much of a fuss as they might start going down the your anti Islam road.
I have to keep my telephone on 23/7 and I have to have it where I can hear it so getting it stopped is a big priority for me.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Ads via TXT services is growing like cancer in here, the TXT services cost the service providers almost nothing, so any offer from any company (Or any party/group of people) will be a good deal for them, it’s not exclusive for “premium” customers, it’s just sent more for this kind of customers.

As for the privacy thing, don’t think you need to worry about that, ads via TXT mechanism in here is that the client (The company that paid to get advertised by your SP) NEVER know your number, they arrange a specific number of TXT’s per day and the service provider sends them randomly.

The problem with calling the customer care is that they’re supposed to add an input to your file on the company’s system to stop the ads thing; they don’t do that most of the time, may be lazy and may be just that it’s not their problem!

In order to stop receiving those crappy adds, try visiting one of your SP’s trusted outlets (By the way not any shop with a big "MobiNil" or any other name shining on their sign means they're trusted ones), or the main headquarters if you can and try to make yourself clear that you don’t want this “service” at all (Or if you want a specific ad to keep going), Write down the name of the person that you talked to and tell them that you will come back to see his/her boss if it didn’t stop.

But prayer times?? Like she would NEVER know it without them lool

Good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Ads via TXT services is growing like cancer in here, the TXT services cost the service providers almost nothing, so any offer from any company (Or any party/group of people) will be a good deal for them, it’s not exclusive for “premium” customers, it’s just sent more for this kind of customers.
> 
> ...



Hi DG

I thought you had gone on holiday


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi DG
> 
> I thought you had gone on holiday


Lol

Not the kinda guy who likes to "relax", if I relax I don't feel normal lol

Just having few "nice" and "pleasant" incidents I gotta deal with, and there was nothing I can do to help in any of the threads published lately in here, so I just remained quiet 

Hope the TXT thing stops soon

Have a nice time


----------

